# I feel good about my weight loss!



## southrngardngal (Oct 18, 2005)

Had to go to the doctor this morning for my monthly check up. He had told me last month that I needed to lose some weight. I still need to lose weight but this morning according to his record from last month I lost 4 pounds. Doesn't sound like a lot but it is a start. 

The doc told his nurse that everybody that came in today had gained weight and they laid it off on heavier clothing because of the cold (LOL, I've tried that before too). He then said Jan has on heavier clothing but she still lost four pounds. 

He was very pleased with the loss and told me that if I only lost a pound a week he would be happy. That would be at least 50 pounds in a year that I would lose. That losing 50 pounds would help the fibromyalgia and the high blood pressure. 

It really helped me to be even more determined to get the weight off having my doctor feel I was doing a good job. 

I made a chart and put it on my fridge so I can mark each glass of water that I drink and that I way I can keep up with knowing that I drank at least eight glasses a day. I am also riding my exercise bike and that helps me feel better too.

Just wanted to share!

Jan


----------



## momlaffsalot (Sep 9, 2004)

Congratulations on the weight loss! Four pounds is a lot! Try carrying a four pound weight in your hand for a few hours and you'll see just how heavy it is. Good for you!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Way to go! :goodjob: :clap: :dance:


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Good for you! :clap:


----------



## southrngardngal (Oct 18, 2005)

Thank you all for the encouragement. 

Jan


----------



## Dan in WY (Oct 31, 2005)

GREAT JOB!!!!
Slow steady weight loss like yours is often permanent.
Keep up the good work!


----------



## COUNTRY WISHES (Nov 27, 2004)

Good for you. Writing down what you eat can be a big help too.


----------



## crystalniche (Apr 4, 2005)

Thats great! Especially for this time of the year.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Woohoo!!
way to go!!
:rock:


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I am also very proud of you for losing 4 pounds and i do know how difficult it can be!


----------

